# Windows Vista- Tips n Tricks



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Jan 8, 2008)

*                                           Microsoft Windows Vista*
*                                                  Tips and Tricks*



It’s nearly being a year since Microsoft Launched Windows Vista for the public. I came across many people who are using Vista but are unaware of its feature.
If you are one of them, then this guide might help you out…


1) *Vista Standard Look: *VistaHome Basic has VISTA BASIC color and appearance style but for those who wish to have the STANDARD look can follow the bellow steps:
*a) *Open Registry Editor by pressing window key+R and typing *              Regedit.*
*b) *Navigate to HKEY_CURRENT_USER > Software > Microsoft > Windows > registry key.
*c) *On the right panel, double click *Composition* key and change its values to 1. Also change the value of *CompositionPolicy* to 2.
*d) *Click the VISTA button and type *services.msc* and open it.
*e) *Search for *Desktop Windows Manager Session Manager **and restart it by clicking the restart option.*
*f) **Restart your Windows.*
*g) **When the Windows Reload, right click on desktop>properties> Windows color and appearance and apply Windows Vista Standard style.*

*2) **Create Partitions without Data Loss:** Vista has an inbuilt feature which enables the Administrators to split a large partition into smaller partitions without data loss. The only drawback is that the OS itself defines the size which can be split.*
*a) **Right Click on COMPUTER and select Manage.*
*b) **Under the Storage**, select Disk Management.*
*c) **The middle screen would be spilt into two parts. The Lower part showing the partitions in block form and upper part showing partitions in tabular form.*
*d) **Right click the partition you wish to split and select Shrink Volume**.*
*e) **Define the size you wish to split and click ok** to begin the process.*

*3) **Show Run Box on VISTA menu: **To bring Run Box on VISTA menu, follow these instructions:*
*a) **Right Click the task bar and select properties.*
*b) **On the Start Menu tab click Customise.*
*c) **Search and check the Run Command** check box.*
*d) **Click OK and you’re done.*

*4) **Disable UAP:** Though User Access Protection is a good feature but sometimes very irritating. To disable this:*
*a) **Press Windows key+R and type Msconfig.sys **and press enter.*
*b) **Go to the Tools tab and search for Disable UAP** and click Launch** button.*
*c) **Restart your Windows.*

*5) **Disable Hibernate: **In order to disable this feature, follow these instructions:*
*a) **Press VISTA button and type CMD.*
*b) **Right click CMD **and select Run as Administrator** from the menu.*
*c) **In the CMD window, type powercfg –H OFF** and press enter.*

*6) **Use 2 or 3 Clocks:** In Vista, you can check the time of 2 or 3 time zones simultaneously. To do so, follow the instructions:*
*a) **Click on the System Time** showing on the system tray and select Change Date and Time settings.*
*b) **Click on Additional Clocks** tab and check the Show this clock **option and set the required time zone. You can use 2 such clock and hence total 3 clocks including your own time zone.*
*c) **Click OK **and you’re done.*



*i'll b updating the thread regularly...hope u guys like it as i've tried to explain my point in a simple & step by step language...*


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 8, 2008)

nice 1.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice tutorial.. Thanks for it


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Jan 9, 2008)

thx guys...i'll update it 2moro...


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 9, 2008)

nice tut dude.!


----------



## New (Jan 10, 2008)

Very useful tips...Thanks......


----------



## saubrl (Jan 14, 2008)

Regarding full transparency in vista, this can be helpful.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=77075


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 14, 2008)

Useful tips and tricks, Thanks


----------



## nvidia (Jan 14, 2008)

saubrl said:


> Regarding full transparency in vista, this can be helpful.
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=77075


Thanks saubrl


----------



## ico (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks man.......


----------



## Subeejit (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Abhisek,
Can you pls guide how to change the default Public Folder Location (say to another partition) Under Vista Home Basic?

I believe this is done through Group Policy Editor (under other versions of Vista) but for Home Basic?

thnx in adv.


----------



## andrewlsz (Jul 19, 2008)

This is a very useful tips-specially Disable UAP and Disable Hibernate,I will look forward to your other post.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 20, 2008)

Useful Tutorial Abhi !


----------



## Sreekuttan (Oct 16, 2008)

thanks..good info.


----------

